# Laco Trier - The Dress Watch for the "non dainty watch" man



## sshami

*The dress watch for the man who doesnt like traditional dress watches !!*









You can tell a lot about a company by its entry level product, the Fiesta from Ford, the 1 series from BMW. Both are some of the best and most loved products made by those companies.









Here is Laco's entry level watch. The Trier Chronograph powered by Miyota's OS10 movement. Does it do its maker proud or is it merely bait for the company to entice people to buy its more expensive offerings.









I stumbled upon the Trier after having bought a Laco Augsburg. I have an odd character quirk which often compels me to buy a second similar item shortly after I have bought something. I have a theory that it could be me wanting to prolong the dopamine rush that comes from a satisfying purchase.









I was actually after a dress watch and something in the range of 40mm and 7 to 8mm thick with a simple classy appearance that would go well with formal attire.









It soon became apparent to me that the really thin watches just did not suit me and neither did something that looked too conservative. So an Orient Bambino was dismissed.









I then stumbled upon the Trier. According to Laco it was 40mm (it turns out to be 42mm) and only 10mm thick (although Island Watch has it listed at 12.5mm).









You can see that there is a substantial real and perceived difference in thickness.

After some umming and aahing I decided to take the plunge and bought it.









To make it look more formal I decided to order it with a simple black leather strap with black stitching.









It arrived in the same faux leather case as the Augburg.









Immediately I noticed similarities and differences to the Augsburg. First of all it is exactly 42mm in diameter, not measuring the crown. It is almost exactly 10mm thick although it looks substantially thinner because of the way the case is shaped. It is lighter at 58g vs 94g for the Augsburg.









The case is beautifully finished and definitely looks dressier than the Augsburg, which although it looks trendy never pretends to be dressy at all.









The Trier's case when seen looking straight at the dial is highly polished stainless steel except for the brushed bezel.









When seen in side profile the middle fifty percent of the thickness is brushed and the rest above and below is polished.









The overall effect is nice and elegant without looking dainty. The mineral glass crystal is slightly proud and the dial is all black except for the markers, the lume and the hands. The minute and hour hands are black with greenish lume. The hour digits and markers are green lume as well. The minute markers, all the text, the date background and the hands in the small dials are bright white.









The hands look nice and elegant and it is all nicely aligned, The small dials line up perfectly and the only let down and this is a big one is that the second hand of the chrono is misaligned by half a minute. I have spoken with Laco who have asked me to ship it back by Fedex at their expense so they can fix it. That is one of the great things about this company, their amazing customer service.









The lume is nice and bright and a slightly bluer shade than the Augsburg.









So what do I think about the Trier. It is a very nice watch. It looks very nice with suits and is slim enough to easily slip under a cuff of a jacket. I would use it only for formal occasions so it being a mineral glass is of no consequence. It will look really good with suits. It is very good value for money and feels like a high quality item.









If you handle this alongside an IWC Chrono Pilot the IWC certainly feels heavier and more expensive but when you put them side by side they could be mistaken for being in the same price bracket as long as you don't look too closely.









So is the Trier a worthy Laco? I believe it is. I defintely love the Augsburg more but that will never be a dressy watch. The Trier captures most of the essence of the Augsburg but acquits itself admirably as a dress watch and is a great companion watch to the Augsburg.









Its made for a man for whom a traditional dress watch is perhaps too dainty.


----------



## Nokie

Nice review and nice pictures. It certainly looks like a very versatile watch and the strap you put on it gives it a more formal look. Nice watch.


----------



## mikeymarr84

Really good review and excellent pictures. I think that I'll pick one of these up in the next couple of months.

Did you get the plain black strap from Laco directly? I was thinking of buying it one the riveted strap and then changing it to a dressier strap but use the riveted version as an alternative for my Aachen.


----------



## sshami

mikeymarr84 said:


> Really good review and excellent pictures. I think that I'll pick one of these up in the next couple of months.
> 
> Did you get the plain black strap from Laco directly? I was thinking of buying it one the riveted strap and then changing it to a dressier strap but use the riveted version as an alternative for my Aachen.


Thanks. I got the strap directly from Laco. They are very good in that way. But your idea is an excellent one as well. The straps with rivets are really good quality and would cost a lot to buy new.


----------



## uzapuca

sshami said:


> Thanks. I got the strap directly from Laco. They are very good in that way. But your idea is an excellent one as well. The straps with rivets are really good quality and would cost a lot to buy new.


Thanks for the great review Just curious, have you tried with a Nato strap too? I bet it change the looks completely to a more sporty aviator watch, right?


----------



## sshami

I am just happy to be able to give something back to this great resource. To answer your question, no I have not tried it with a Nato strap, yet but probably will. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## mleok

That's a nice watch, but hardly a dress watch. But, you don't need a dress watch just because you're wearing a business suit, only if you're attending a more formal social occasion.


----------



## sshami

mleok said:


> That's a nice watch, but hardly a dress watch. But, you don't need a dress watch just because you're wearing a business suit, only if you're attending a more formal social occasion.


Wow, there is some knowledge there behind this comment. I wouldn't be able to tell one kind of a suit from another. I hate stuffy formal events that require me to dress up so maybe I dont need any "dress watch" at all. I think I need to do me some googgling to see what kinds of suits there are.


----------



## mleok

sshami said:


> Wow, there is some knowledge there behind this comment. I wouldn't be able to tell one kind of a suit from another. I hate stuffy formal events that require me to dress up so maybe I dont need any "dress watch" at all. I think I need to do me some googgling to see what kinds of suits there are.


You can see it's not a tuxedo because the bottoms are not covered in satin.


----------



## Horologic

Very nice pictures sshami. I like that strap. Can you give me a link ? I looked on their website under accessories, but can't seem to find that one. They all have rivets except for the navy and vintage style.

That's cool Laco offered to fixed the misaligned chrono seconds hand. Yours is really off by 1/2 a minute ? So that it sits in between the 60 and 59 minute mark ? If so, that's quite bad.

Mine is a little off. About the width of the seconds hand. It likes to reset to the left hand side of the 12 o'clock marker instead of perfectly centered. Sometimes it will reset back to the center, but if I give the watch a lateral acceleration like I was trying to wind an auto rotor, the seconds hand reverts back to edge of the marker. It would be nice to have it perfectly centered but I don't know if it's worth the risk of sending it back and possibly acquiring a new scratch. I will think about it.

But again, nice pictures and an excellent review.



mleok said:


> That's a nice watch, but hardly a dress watch. But, you don't need a dress watch just because you're wearing a business suit


Yep, it seems like the old rules no longer apply. I noticed the US Secretary of State wearing a digital watch with his suit at the ongoing diplomatic talks in Vienna. Also on the news, I saw a defense lawyer in a capital murder case wearing a gaudy oversize diver in court.


----------



## sshami

I found the strap by looking through the rest of their watches and finding one with a 20mm lug width. I asked for the standard strap to be replaced with that one.


----------



## Horologic

Alright then, maybe I will send them an email. 

I like the riveted strap but it's barely large enough for my wrist. The one on your watch looks even better IMO, makes it look like a high dollar IWC or something.


----------



## vwfan

Laco Trier arrived this morning, my second Laco, at this price point very pleased at the quality.


----------



## Tallest

Thanks for the review, very informative. What was your wrist size btw?


----------



## sshami

My wrist size is 6.75".


----------



## San8

Great review. Could you check the length of the watch, the lug to lug in mm. I have quite small wrists. Thanks


----------



## sshami

San8 said:


> Great review. Could you check the length of the watch, the lug to lug in mm. I have quite small wrists. Thanks


Unfortunately I don't have it anymore. I swapped it for a Laco Valencia. If it helps the with of my wrist when measured with a vernier is 55mm.


----------



## gaopa

Thanks for the comprehensive review and wonderful photos! Well done!


----------



## Tallest

San8 said:


> Great review. Could you check the length of the watch, the lug to lug in mm. I have quite small wrists. Thanks


FYI, I have a 7 1/4 wrist and I had to put it on a smallest hole to wear it and still it was a bit loose. I dont know if it is like this for everyone. I ordered the watch for family member and his wrist was 22cm (big wrists!) and he wears it comfortably, and looks great on him.


----------



## 59yukon01

Going to bump this thread. The lume on the hands for the one I received looks nothing like the earlier pictures here, so anybody share this issue? Also my experience is the same with the strap. I have a 7" wrist, and have it on the last hole, and can still put my index finger between the strap and my wrist.


----------



## Horologic

San8 said:


> Great review. Could you check the length of the watch, the lug to lug in mm. I have quite small wrists. Thanks


Hi, I measured 48mm lug to lug.


----------



## dct876

I really want to get the Kiel Chronograph but its a bit out of reach right now. 
So i began looking into the Trier, thanks for a very good review and great pics!
The Ausburg looks great too, maybe i'll end up getting both eventually like you did.


----------



## myles3

Mine just got delivered today. Really pleased with it ... lovely finish and even wears very well on 9" ape-like wrists like mine 

Lack of photos I'm afraid due to 'technical restrictions' at work.

If I remember later, I'll post some up


----------



## steadyrock

Great review. I only wish this came with an automatic movement. Still, a nice looking chrono.


----------



## JSI

steadyrock said:


> Great review. I only wish this came with an automatic movement. Still, a nice looking chrono.


It does, it's called the Laco Kiel.


----------



## Und

Great review. How easy is it to change straps for this?


----------



## StufflerMike

Und said:


> Great review. How easy is it to change straps for this?


Well, as easy or difficult as with any other watch out there. There are a lot of tutorials available here and on the www which a newbie should read prior to do the first strap change.


----------



## watchnewbie86

Und said:


> Great review. How easy is it to change straps for this?


With a spring bar tool just youtube it. The tool is also very cheap.


----------



## pigeonbomb

Loved reading through your review/pics. I want a Laco so bad! I'm just going to do it! lol


----------



## phcollard

Thanks Sshami for the wonderful review and excellent pics!

I am reviving this thread since I am interested in the Laco Detroit, looks like a new model since I couldn't find any review about it. Upon inspection of pictures found on the net it seems like the Detroit uses the same case as the Trier.

Now my question for Trier owners if you don't mind... I'm quite surprised by the shape of the lug which are very curved, don't they dig into your wrist? How is the day long comfort? Thanks very much


----------



## Greg Bell

Fantastic looking watch.


----------



## Laco Pforzheim

phcollard said:


> Thanks Sshami for the wonderful review and excellent pics!
> 
> I am reviving this thread since I am interested in the Laco Detroit, looks like a new model since I couldn't find any review about it. Upon inspection of pictures found on the net it seems like the Detroit uses the same case as the Trier.
> 
> Now my question for Trier owners if you don't mind... I'm quite surprised by the shape of the lug which are very curved, don't they dig into your wrist? How is the day long comfort? Thanks very much


The model Detroit is a new model that we have in our collection since Baselworld this year (March 2016). In fact it uses the same case as the Trier.
We don't have any complaints about the curvy lugs but we are also always happy about reviews from owners who actually wear the watch daily ;-)


----------



## phcollard

Laco Pforzheim said:


> The model Detroit is a new model that we have in our collection since Baselworld this year (March 2016). In fact it uses the same case as the Trier.
> We don't have any complaints about the curvy lugs but we are also always happy about reviews from owners who actually wear the watch daily ;-)


Thanks Mr Laco. I actually ordered the Detroit yesterday from Long Island Watch. I can't wait to receive it, and I'll post pictures and a mini review here. Have a great day!


----------



## Minorcollector

Mine came in today! I wish the logo was just a little bit bigger.


----------



## Minorcollector

Tallest said:


> FYI, I have a 7 1/4 wrist and I had to put it on a smallest hole to wear it and still it was a bit loose. I dont know if it is like this for everyone. I ordered the watch for family member and his wrist was 22cm (big wrists!) and he wears it comfortably, and looks great on him.


Mine came it today and the strap is very long. Might have to replace it.


----------



## MrBacon

Minorcollector said:


> Mine came it today and the strap is very long. Might have to replace it.


Wondering if other folks have this watch that care to share their feelings about it?

helping people buy watches only I like


----------



## Minorcollector

MrBacon said:


> Wondering if other folks have this watch that care to share their feelings about it?
> 
> helping people buy watches only I like


Even though the strap is long and I have to wear it on the smallest hole, it fits pretty good. A little looser than I usually wear my watches, but it's actually pretty comfy. I don't mind it. My only complaint so far is that the logo is way too small and it is very light. I like slightly heavy watches. This thing is very light and doesn't have a real substantial feel to it. If you like light weight watches this will be perfect.


----------



## MrBacon

Minorcollector said:


> Even though the strap is long and I have to wear it on the smallest hole, it fits pretty good. A little looser than I usually wear my watches, but it's actually pretty comfy. I don't mind it. My only complaint so far is that the logo is way too small and it is very light. I like slightly heavy watches. This thing is very light and doesn't have a real substantial feel to it. If you like light weight watches this will be perfect.


Excellent feedback. I agree, I like the watches to have some weight to it. Does it feel cheap?

helping people buy watches only I like


----------



## Minorcollector

MrBacon said:


> Excellent feedback. I agree, I like the watches to have some weight to it. Does it feel cheap?
> 
> helping people buy watches only I like


I hate to say it, but yes, a little. It looks great and I'm sure it's well built. I haven't noticed any issues with fit and finish. It just doesn't have a solid feel to it. But that is just a personal thing to me. Most of my watches are chunky divers or thick sports watches. I'm sure the light weight is intended by design.


----------



## Laco Pforzheim

Minorcollector said:


> I hate to say it, but yes, a little. It looks great and I'm sure it's well built. I haven't noticed any issues with fit and finish. It just doesn't have a solid feel to it. But that is just a personal thing to me. Most of my watches are chunky divers or thick sports watches. I'm sure the light weight is intended by design.


Maybe you should try our model "Kiel" if you want a heavier watch with this design ;-)
https://shop.laco.de/de/Kiel-.html


----------



## Minorcollector

Laco Pforzheim said:


> Maybe you should try our model "Kiel" if you want a heavier watch with this design ;-)
> https://shop.laco.de/de/Kiel-.html


That's very nice, but way out of my price range. Not willing to spend an extra $1200 just to have the same watch in auto.

Don't get me wrong, I really like the Trier and have received several compliments on it. I just think it could be improved by 1) adding another hole in the strap, 2) increasing the size of the logo, and 3) making it a little heavier and substantial feeling.


----------



## Laco Pforzheim

Thanks for that constructive feedback. Regarding the strap - we offer the same model also in a shorter version, you can find it here: https://shop.laco.de/de/Accessoires/Fliegerband-20-mm.html (reference 401861).
Maybe this could be an option for you?


----------



## Minorcollector

Laco Pforzheim said:


> Thanks for that constructive feedback. Regarding the strap - we offer the same model also in a shorter version, you can find it here: https://shop.laco.de/de/Accessoires/Fliegerband-20-mm.html (reference 401861).
> Maybe this could be an option for you?


Excellent! Thank you.


----------



## jimf

Interesting choice...I like it. I too have a Laco Augsburg...and have been to Augsburg, ...since I went to New Trier HS...the Trier would also be an appropriate model and I think it is a very sharp looking chrono. The black band does change the appearance quite a bit


----------

